# Transformieren - AntiAliasing abschalten?



## flashnewb (12. August 2005)

Moin, moin...
ist es möglich das AntiAliasing abzuschalten, wenn man etwas Transformiert? danke


----------



## Night Vision Worker (12. August 2005)

schaltet sich das nicht automatisch ab?

..wo ist das Problem, wozu willst du es deaktivieren?


----------



## flashnewb (14. August 2005)

Damit, wenn ich es per Transformieren vergrößere, es Pixeliger ist, und nicht weicher


----------



## Tobias Menzel (14. August 2005)

Spontan (sprich: ohne PS zu öffnen und nachzuschauen) fiele mir folgender Workaround ein:
 Ebene in ein neues Bild duplizieren


 Einstellungen -> Bildgröße mit Option "Pixelwiederholung"


 Ebene in Originalbild zurückkopieren

Mag allerdings durchaus sein, dass auch die Transformieren-Funktion eine solche Option bietet...

Gruß
.


----------



## cur (16. August 2005)

Noch ein Weg:
Bearbeiten > Voreinstellungen > Allgemeine

Dort dann die Interpolation auf "Pixelwiederholung" setzen, dann wird das AntiAliasing uach beim ganz normalen Transformieren abgeschaltet.

Grüße,
*c


----------

